# jak dostac sie do pliku lzm

## canis_lupus

pliki lzm pochodzą ze slackware. Ale potrzebuję sie do takowego dostac pod gentoo. Jak to moge zrobic?

----------

## one_and_only

unsquashfs z sys-fs/squashfs-tools, ale nie ten z portage, tylko taki patchowany, coby lzma obsługiwał. Znajdziesz go np. w overlay'u pentoo (patche są chyba tylko do wersji 3.4).

----------

## fanthom

sprostowanie: pliki lzm pochodza ze slaxa i jego pochodnych.

jesli chcesz squashfs4-tools ze wsparciem dla kompresji lzma to musisz je skompliowac z cvs:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/squashfs/develop

pozdrawiam

----------

## one_and_only

 *fanthom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jesli chcesz squashfs4-tools ze wsparciem dla kompresji lzma to musisz je skompliowac z cvs
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Eee, chyba niekoniecznie z cvsa. Może być ten ebuild z overlaya, o którym wspomniałem (używam), może być też z bugzilli https://bugs.gentoo.org/207737 (nie testowałem).

----------

## fanthom

racja - dzieki za info.

----------

